# trac saw router attachment



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

A few months ago I bought the Dewalt router attachment for a track saw.
DeWALT TrackSaw Router Attachment
I used it today. It was very easy an accurate to set up.
This was handy routing a 4' dado across plywood. I got it cheap on closeout. But if you do lots of dados across plywood it might have some value.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review Bill. According to the vid I saw of the track the saw cuts right on the line you want. I am assuming that the router attachment requires calculating the offset? If so, how hard was it to get that right?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The attachment is offset from the track approximately 6". There is an adjusting screw that provides over 1/2" adjustment on the distance. It would be easy to adjust the brackets to a fixed number for repetitive layouts. Or after clamping the bracket can be adjusted to fine tune it to your mark. 
I do retail construction. I have the trac saw for cutting mdf slatwall. The vacum on the saw is needed But more and more I find myself grabbing the trac saw off the truck and using it in the shop. For large items its easier than wrestilng through the table saw.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

paduke said:


> ...................... I find myself grabbing the trac saw off the truck and using it in the shop. For large items its easier than wrestilng through the table saw.


If I had to do it all over again, I think I would of spent the money I invested in a table saw and gotten a quality track saw. Very portable solution and works great on all sizes of wood. In the end, they are more versatile and take up far less space.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> If I had to do it all over again, I think I would of spent the money I invested in a table saw and gotten a quality track saw. Very portable solution and works great on all sizes of wood. In the end, they are more versatile and take up far less space.


I hear ya but if a 32nd matters better use your nice delta TS


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

paduke said:


> I hear ya but if a 32nd matters better use your nice delta TS


Soooooo

Your telling me I have to come up with a better excuse to buy a fancy, dancy track\plunge saw?:cray:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Soooooo
> 
> Your telling me I have to come up with a better excuse to buy a fancy, dancy track\plunge saw?:cray:


Dust Control!!!!!!! Its your health man you need one


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The dust collection of the saw is exceptional. I use a 6 gal shop vac with 15' sump pump hose off the saw. A day cutting mdf and the shop vac is full and the room is not covered in dust


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

paduke said:


> Dust Control!!!!!!! Its your health man you need one


I have so many irons in the fire. DC is one of three projects I am juggling right now, so I agree. Just never happy with leaving things be. I always have to tear something apart and put it back together the way I like it.


----------

